# Multiple HD DVRs?



## jonbode (Nov 14, 2007)

I am considering signing up for E*, and called today to ask about DVRs for all 3 HDTVs in the house. The first sales rep decided I needed to be transferred to customer service and hung up on me in the process. The second sales rep laughed, and told me HD DVRs were too scarce to allow more than one per customer. He couldn't consider letting me have more than one. The third sales rep said I could get the first one "free", two more would cost $550 each. 

Has anyone gotten a better (cheaper) answer than number 3 or should I expect that to be the best deal I'll get offered? Should I try a fourth time? Thanks.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You can only lease 4 tuners from Dish, period. If you want an additional HD-DVR after those 2 boxes, then you will have to buy it at full retail.


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

I lease 2 VIP 622s and 1 VIP 211. It all started many years ago when I bought my firs 811. Then added a second 811 as a lease. That I upgraded to a 622 then I bought a used 942. After the MPEG4 upgrade last august, I upgraded both my 811 and 942 to leased 211 / 622. This has evolved over the last 4 years.

It is true the system will not let the first level customer support representatives lease more than 4 tuners but with much begging, it can be done.

I believe 2 HD DVRs is possible, even with the dish builder online tool. Getting the 3rd may be tough. 

Miner


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

jonbode said:


> I am considering signing up for E*, and called today to ask about DVRs for all 3 HDTVs in the house. The first sales rep decided I needed to be transferred to customer service and hung up on me in the process. The second sales rep laughed, and told me HD DVRs were too scarce to allow more than one per customer. He couldn't consider letting me have more than one. The third sales rep said I could get the first one "free", two more would cost $550 each.
> 
> Has anyone gotten a better (cheaper) answer than number 3 or should I expect that to be the best deal I'll get offered? Should I try a fourth time? Thanks.


Dish puts out a fine HD product, but if you want to use multiple HD-DVR's Directv is cheaper. And they have way more HD content. And they just turned on your regional sports HD channel today. First HR20 $200. Get the rest at Costco for about $250 each. I have 5 and pay $5 a month each. No dvr fees and no land line phone required. Way cheaper than dish for power users. Lots more HD pro football, baseball and premium movie channels if you're into that stuff.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

jonbode said:


> I am considering signing up for E*, and called today to ask about DVRs for all 3 HDTVs in the house. The first sales rep decided I needed to be transferred to customer service and hung up on me in the process. The second sales rep laughed, and told me HD DVRs were too scarce to allow more than one per customer. He couldn't consider letting me have more than one. The third sales rep said I could get the first one "free", two more would cost $550 each.
> 
> Has anyone gotten a better (cheaper) answer than number 3 or should I expect that to be the best deal I'll get offered? Should I try a fourth time? Thanks.


about two weeks ago i was told if i wanted a 2nd HD DVR, it would cost me $199 (722)...not sure about a third or a forth..they are dual tuners, but if you have multiple HDTV's...D* may be the best bet for you.


----------



## mattopia (Oct 30, 2007)

I was told #3 -- first HD DVR is free, any additional one must be purchased/owned for about $550. They did say they could give me a free SD DVR in addition to my one HD DVR, but I declined.

If I decide to get a second HD DVR, they seem to go for about $450 on the retailer sites, and I've seen some used 622's that are owned in the buy/sell/trade forums for 250-350.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Through CSR roulette, I got upgraded to 2 leased 722s for $298 up front less $200 rebate, installation is tomorrow. 

You need a lot of patience, it took me weeks to get the right person on the phone and I never got the same answer twice. Despite great products they are truly as screwed up as any company that I have ever dealt with.


----------



## mscroggi (Jan 22, 2006)

They only want to upgrade to a leased 622/722 once per year. I have two leased 622's, I got the first one - an upgrade at no charge - when the 622's first came out. I did have to wait until the one year period expired before I could lease my second one.



tm22721 said:


> Through CSR roulette, I got upgraded to 2 leased 722s for $298 up front less $200 rebate, installation is tomorrow.
> 
> You need a lot of patience, it took me weeks to get the right person on the phone and I never got the same answer twice. Despite great products they are truly as screwed up as any company that I have ever dealt with.


----------



## 17pointer (Nov 16, 2007)

When I first upgraded I got a vip622 and a vip211. The vip211 went out after 5 weeks. They send a replacement vip211 and that one went out after two weeks. They were going to send me another vip211 and I told them I wanted another vip622. They said they couldn't do that. I told them they better talk to a supervisor first. They came back and said the system is allowing them to do another dish n up, so I now have a second leased vip622 for $49 bucks after rebate after only three months into the current disn n up promotion. 

Bottom line is they can do the promotion more than once in a 12 month period.


----------



## MAllen (Dec 3, 2002)

I have three DISH ViP722's. The first two, I got with the DishHD promo. The third one, I had to buy (DishDepot).


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

MAllen said:


> I have three DISH ViP722's. The first two, I got with the DishHD promo. The third one, I had to buy (DishDepot).


WOW I thought I was good with 2- 622s and a 722 that I owned. YOU THE MAN! Now what do you do with all that hd recording time ? :sure:


----------



## gopher_guy (Nov 19, 2007)

MAllen said:


> I have three DISH ViP722's. The first two, I got with the DishHD promo. The third one, I had to buy (DishDepot).


Were you able to get the 2 with the HD promo using dishbuilder or did you have to call? I have tried all sorts of options and can't ever get 2 HD-DVRs with dishbuilder.


----------



## MAllen (Dec 3, 2002)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> WOW I thought I was good with 2- 622s and a 722 that I owned. YOU THE MAN! Now what do you do with all that hd recording time ? :sure:


LOL, ask my wife. She has recordings triggering on all the DVR's. I rarely use the record function, I like the DVR's for the pausing live TV or replays. You are doing great yourself, no real differnce in the 622 vs 722 other than recording time.


----------



## MAllen (Dec 3, 2002)

gopher_guy said:


> Were you able to get the 2 with the HD promo using dishbuilder or did you have to call? I have tried all sorts of options and can't ever get 2 HD-DVRs with dishbuilder.


I must have talked to 6 or 7 CSR's (if not more) before I talked to one that knew what was going on. You CAN get two 722's, but not three in the promo.


----------



## gopher_guy (Nov 19, 2007)

MAllen said:


> I must have talked to 6 or 7 CSR's (if not more) before I talked to one that knew what was going on. You CAN get two 722's, but not three in the promo.


That's cool, I really only wanted 2 anyhow. I was hoping I could configure it with DishBuilder but looks like I will have to play CSR roulette if I want to go that route.

Funny, because CSR roulette is precisely the reason I am considering leaving D*.


----------

